# New but not



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

I got a ur a couple of years ago been "restoring" it. And should not be much longer before it is going would like to make contacts, and here about get togethers. The car is now at s-line in denver getting the 034 tuned.








Jeff


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Post yer pictures!!


----------



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

Yea cant figure this site out


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (jdelaney)*

pretty easy. 
just have a hosted pic.
Save the location, and paste it between the


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I use photobucket.com to host pics, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

